# ROSTOV-ON-DON | BC Five Seas | 58m | 13 fl | T/O



## xfury (Jun 16, 2008)

*Five Seas*
A-class business centre in Rostov-on-Don (Russia).

*Authors*
Sergey Choban, Sergey Kuznetsov

*Chief architects*
Vladimir Shalyavsky, Mathias Dahlmann

*Renders*


----------



## xfury (Jun 16, 2008)

*December 2008*


----------



## xfury (Jun 16, 2008)

*October 2009*


----------



## xfury (Jun 16, 2008)

*March 25th, 2011*


----------



## xfury (Jun 16, 2008)

*02.04.11*


----------



## xfury (Jun 16, 2008)

*14.04.11*


----------



## Wunderknabe (Jun 29, 2010)

Very nice looking project, but construction work seems to go on quite slowly there.
3 Years and counting for the cladding? :nuts:


----------



## Dimms (May 1, 2009)

I guess it has been on hold until the very last time


----------



## nemtirev (Jun 5, 2008)

I hope this wonderful city will have much nice projects like this one


----------



## Dancing Banana (Jul 8, 2009)

great cladding!


----------



## xfury (Jun 16, 2008)

*26.04.11*


----------



## xfury (Jun 16, 2008)

View from left side of Don (river)


----------



## xfury (Jun 16, 2008)

*05.05.11*


----------



## xfury (Jun 16, 2008)

*13.05.11*


----------



## xfury (Jun 16, 2008)

*28.05.11*


----------



## Alexriga (Nov 25, 2007)

cool paintings between the floors.


----------



## xfury (Jun 16, 2008)

*07.06.11*


----------



## xfury (Jun 16, 2008)

*22.06.11*


----------



## xfury (Jun 16, 2008)

*07.07.11*


----------



## xfury (Jun 16, 2008)

*27.07.11*


----------

